# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Vaporiser

## saskia

Happy 2016
Just wondering if anyone has tried the cheaper vaporiser for sale on eBay? It's about a third of the price of the varrox one. Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madasafish

> Happy 2016
> Just wondering if anyone has tried the cheaper vaporiser for sale on eBay? It's about a third of the price of the varrox one. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I built my own using their design #  for £2.75 and it works perfectly .

# Glowplug from ebay and scrap materials.

----------

